# Other than guitar what do you like?



## mrjones2004x

Maybe the wrong place for this post but hopefully will get some traction.

Been a member here for some years.
Wondered what other interests people have except guitars/music etc?

Myself, I’m a martial artist. Been training Wing Chun for nearly 4 years.
I’m grade 8 out of 12 in the system we follow and just starting to learn my 3rd form and have been doing basic weapons training for last 6 months. Some long pole and butterfly swords. Quite enjoy wooden dummy technique but it’s really difficult to master.
Love how it’s self offence and not self defence. Attack and block simultaneously.
Originally I learnt the basics 20 years ago with an independent teacher who was insane and thought showing us extremely dangerous techniques was best way.
Restarting 20 plus years later learning how to end a fight immediately, reading your opponent, using their force against them no matter your strength or size.
So interesting as a concept and way of thinking.
Only ever had to use once in life and yes it’s very different in real life to sparing and training but worked quickly and effectively with no injuries except pride.

Anyway enough of me. What other hobbies you guys have you’re passionate about?

Sped up video of first form few years back


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

I’ve been into motorcycles since I got my first dirt bike in 3rd grade. Rode/raced them up through high school. Then I got into Harley’s and have been riding them ever since…


----------



## fitz

Before I got into building guitars and speaker cabs, I accumulated most of those tools building clocks and restoring antique clocks.

1909 International Time Recorder (later known as IBM) timecard clock:


1929 International Time Recorder school clock:


Designed and built this wall clock out of wood and the mech from a non-functioning grandmother clock:


And I made this clock from scratch with brass AA coins for dial numbers when I got a year sober (the first time...)


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Beautiful work, Fitz.


----------



## mrjones2004x

-BOOGIEMAN- said:


> I’ve been into motorcycles since I got my first dirt bike in 3rd grade. Rode/raced them up through high school. Then I got into Harley’s and have been riding them ever since…


I expected a few bikers along the way. Love the off road scene too myself.


----------



## mrjones2004x

fitz288 said:


> Before I got into building guitars and speaker cabs, I accumulated most of those tools building clocks and restoring antique clocks.
> 
> 1909 International Time Recorder (later known as IBM) timecard clock:
> View attachment 111182
> 
> 1929 International Time Recorder school clock:
> View attachment 111181
> 
> Designed and built this wall clock out of wood and the mech from a non-functioning grandmother clock:
> View attachment 111179
> 
> And I made this clock from scratch with brass AA coins for dial numbers when I got a year sober (the first time...)
> View attachment 111180



Honestly one hobby I never expected. Some great work too. I love mechanical watches so can appreciate what these are.


----------



## junk notes

mrjones2004x said:


> Myself, I’m a martial artist.


 awesome! All the great MF members here on the forum are Marshall artists.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I like pizza


----------



## mrjones2004x

LPMarshall hack said:


> I like pizza


Obviously


----------



## PelliX

DIY, electronics design and repair, programming/IT/network engineering, booze obviously. Women should be somewhere on that list. 

Wait, I did this already... https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/belated-introduction.125497/


----------



## nickfox

My favorite thing in the world to do is sing. I wish my guitar playing was as good...


----------



## mrjones2004x

PelliX said:


> DIY, electronics design and repair, programming/IT/network engineering, booze obviously. Women should be somewhere on that list.
> 
> Wait, I did this already... https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/belated-introduction.125497/


So you did. Good read. Hi from England to the Netherlands


----------



## mrjones2004x

nickfox said:


> My favorite thing in the world to do is sing. I wish my guitar playing was as good...


I’m rubbish at both  You’re winning if you can sing good


----------



## MarshallDog

Me well, trumpet, cars, pickups, pumping iron, boats and trying to each healthy with low carbs and sugars and high proteins and greens.


----------



## FutureProf88

As for me.... I like cars (specifically the kind with 3 pedals that go braaaappp), motorcycles, boats, flying, and boomsticks.


----------



## Cal Nevari

mrjones2004x said:


> Maybe the wrong place for this post but hopefully will get some traction.
> 
> Been a member here for some years.
> Wondered what other interests people have except guitars/music etc?
> 
> Myself, I’m a martial artist. Been training Wing Chun for nearly 4 years.
> I’m grade 8 out of 12 in the system we follow and just starting to learn my 3rd form and have been doing basic weapons training for last 6 months. Some long pole and butterfly swords. Quite enjoy wooden dummy technique but it’s really difficult to master.
> Love how it’s self offence and not self defence. Attack and block simultaneously.
> Originally I learnt the basics 20 years ago with an independent teacher who was insane and thought showing us extremely dangerous techniques was best way.
> Restarting 20 plus years later learning how to end a fight immediately, reading your opponent, using their force against them no matter your strength or size.
> So interesting as a concept and way of thinking.
> Only ever had to use once in life and yes it’s very different in real life to sparing and training but worked quickly and effectively with no injuries except pride.
> 
> Anyway enough of me. What other hobbies you guys have you’re passionate about?
> 
> Sped up video of first form few years back



Great question! Reading, writing, yoga, hiking, biking, pro football, March Madness, chess. Surprised no one mentioned wanking. Dunno if that will get past the censors. ;^)


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Golf.

Used to be a scratch golfer, but haven't had the time to maintain that for quite a while. I'm 60 and play once a week now. Shot 76 Sunday with a heat index of 116 on the back nine. I can live with that.


----------



## mrjones2004x

Cal Nevari said:


> Great question! Reading, writing, yoga, hiking, biking, pro football, March Madness, chess. Surprised no one mentioned wanking. Dunno if that will get past the censors. ;^)


March madness?


----------



## Cal Nevari

March Madness is the term for the annual US college basketball championship tournament held, unsurprisingly, in March. It's truly a wonderful event. Eight teams play for four spots. The winners then join a field of 64 teams, who play a total of 48 games over four days. It's a heck of a lot of fun! The 16 winners then play over the next two weekends to determine the champion. This year, Kansas defeated North Carolina in a thriller. You can fill out brackets on ESPN and other websites. Check it out!


----------



## G the wildman

mrjones2004x said:


> Maybe the wrong place for this post but hopefully will get some traction.
> 
> Been a member here for some years.
> Wondered what other interests people have except guitars/music etc?
> 
> Myself, I’m a martial artist. Been training Wing Chun for nearly 4 years.
> I’m grade 8 out of 12 in the system we follow and just starting to learn my 3rd form and have been doing basic weapons training for last 6 months. Some long pole and butterfly swords. Quite enjoy wooden dummy technique but it’s really difficult to master.
> Love how it’s self offence and not self defence. Attack and block simultaneously.
> Originally I learnt the basics 20 years ago with an independent teacher who was insane and thought showing us extremely dangerous techniques was best way.
> Restarting 20 plus years later learning how to end a fight immediately, reading your opponent, using their force against them no matter your strength or size.
> So interesting as a concept and way of thinking.
> Only ever had to use once in life and yes it’s very different in real life to sparing and training but worked quickly and effectively with no injuries except pride.
> 
> Anyway enough of me. What other hobbies you guys have you’re passionate about?
> 
> Sped up video of first form few years back




I once worked with a lethal man. He was a martial artist and liked to use the strength of his opponent’s against them.

He told me an awful story about a guy that was out to get him for whatever stupid reason.

He said he saw the guy running at him in a bar. My friend was leaning on the bar. He said just as he reached me I side stepped took the back of his head and lined his face up with the edge of the bar. . . The fight was over.

Not really my thing I am more for flower power. But I get it it can be useful. My 10 year old grandson is a brown belt. He wants to give up.

Anyway, golf and fishing are my things.

G


----------



## mrjones2004x

G the wildman said:


> I once worked with a lethal man. He was a martial artist and liked to use the strength of his opponent’s against them.
> 
> He told me an awful story about a guy that was out to get him for whatever stupid reason.
> 
> He said he saw the guy running at him in a bar. My friend was leaning on the bar. He said just as he reached me I side stepped took the back of his head and lined his face up with the edge of the bar. . . The fight was over.
> 
> Not really my thing I am more for flower power. But I get it it can be useful. My 10 year old grandson is a brown belt. He wants to give up.
> 
> Anyway, golf and fishing are my things.
> 
> G


ItS a big concept in wing chun. If someone is hurtling towards you you redirect their power and use it as your own. Basically what you said. Wing chun was designed by a women and this idea worked for strength differences in different people.
The fight I once had was very similar. Someone went at me, long range, super obvious so I took their leading arm and side stepped and used all that power they had and directed them towards the floor just using one arm movement from the first form. (Lap sau).
He had no idea what happened rolling across the floor and got up and left quick  nobody was hurt. 
My crazy teachers first lesson with myself and a friend was how to attack the throat effectively. Eye gouging etc


----------



## StrummerJoe

mrjones2004x said:


> Maybe the wrong place for this post but hopefully will get some traction.
> 
> Been a member here for some years.
> Wondered what other interests people have except guitars/music etc?
> 
> Myself, I’m a martial artist. Been training Wing Chun for nearly 4 years.
> I’m grade 8 out of 12 in the system we follow and just starting to learn my 3rd form and have been doing basic weapons training for last 6 months. Some long pole and butterfly swords. Quite enjoy wooden dummy technique but it’s really difficult to master.
> Love how it’s self offence and not self defence. Attack and block simultaneously.
> Originally I learnt the basics 20 years ago with an independent teacher who was insane and thought showing us extremely dangerous techniques was best way.
> Restarting 20 plus years later learning how to end a fight immediately, reading your opponent, using their force against them no matter your strength or size.
> So interesting as a concept and way of thinking.
> Only ever had to use once in life and yes it’s very different in real life to sparing and training but worked quickly and effectively with no injuries except pride.
> 
> Anyway enough of me. What other hobbies you guys have you’re passionate about?
> 
> Sped up video of first form few years back



When I read your post it made me think of the 80's band Wang Chung. Then I saw your sped up video and couldn't deny the connection. I'm not making fun of you or your hobby, that's just how my brain "works". 




Oh, and I like to fish a lot.


----------



## mrjones2004x

StrummerJoe said:


> When I read your post it made me think of the 80's band Wang Chung. Then I saw your sped up video and couldn't deny the connection. I'm not making fun of you or your hobby, that's just how my brain "works".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I like to fish a lot.
> View attachment 111206



Never seen that music video or heard the song but I see the similarities in movements  what a name for a band tho


----------



## PaulHikeS2

Trout fishing - I'm mediocre at best, and gardening is my new one. Just planted stuff in the ground for the first time this spring. Picked my first zucchini today.


----------



## StrummerJoe

mrjones2004x said:


> Never seen that music video or heard the song but I see the similarities in movements  what a name for a band tho


Well that just made me feel old...


----------



## mrjones2004x

PaulHikeS2 said:


> Trout fishing - I'm mediocre at best, and gardening is my new one. Just planted stuff in the ground for the first time this spring. Picked my first zucchini today.


Love gardening. I’ve only a small garden but made it into a little oasis over last couple years.


----------



## Bamarado

Hiking, kayaking, just being outdoors really, concerts, cooking. Big football fan (WHO DAT & WAR EAGLE!)


----------



## ibmorjamn

It once was moto cross , in fact that was my number one when I was in my mid 20's. Then I got in to ATV's and eventually building the quad in to a sand hillshooter. Video at GlamisCA. Oldsmobile Hill. Four stroke Association Race.


I pulled the crank , made a push pull adapter for it (to pull it) Sent the crank out for a 6 mil. Stroker , 110 mil. Big bore cylinder kit.
Only made 72 hp on gas on the chassis dyno but it was at 34 hp stock.
So building was more than half the fun.
I wish I had not sold it.

Besides guitar I spent countless hours at concerts and pro moto cross events.

I got to see Roger Decoster race at the US Grand Prix in 1973.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/KRdhxCn1]

[/URL]
Mine was also motocross, started with a Honda trail 70 in the summer of 1970.
I also got into surfing during the summer months,, the pic above is in a spot about 8 miles from my house, and would have been about 2010.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Leonard Neemoil

Absolutely nothing and nobody!


----------



## MarshallDog

mrjones2004x said:


> ItS a big concept in wing chun. If someone is hurtling towards you you redirect their power and use it as your own. Basically what you said. Wing chun was designed by a women and this idea worked for strength differences in different people.
> The fight I once had was very similar. Someone went at me, long range, super obvious so I took their leading arm and side stepped and used all that power they had and directed them towards the floor just using one arm movement from the first form. (Lap sau).
> He had no idea what happened rolling across the floor and got up and left quick  nobody was hurt.
> My crazy teachers first lesson with myself and a friend was how to attack the throat effectively. Eye gouging etc



One quick simple bap to the throat and its all over


----------



## G the wildman

MarshallDog said:


> One quick simply bap to the throat and its all over


Sure is.


----------



## G the wildman

That aside nice to see we are all multi hobbiests 

Life is good for some!

G


----------



## Essexmark

Hello. Carp fishing and lure fishing are my other great passions here in the UK. Going to try a bit of fly fishing too later this year.I was also into vintage scooters but sold my Lambretta back in the spring and don't I'll have one now. I like the Mod scene here in the UK too hence in my posts I talk about playing Weller and such like. Used to be into Italian superbikes too but roads here in the south east of England are a nightmare to honest.


----------



## mrjones2004x

Essexmark said:


> Hello. Carp fishing and lure fishing are my other great passions here in the UK. Going to try a bit of fly fishing too later this year.I was also into vintage scooters but sold my Lambretta back in the spring and don't I'll have one now. I like the Mod scene here in the UK too hence in my posts I talk about playing Weller and such like. Used to be into Italian superbikes too but roads here in the south east of England are a nightmare to honest.


I’m from south east so I feel your pain. Broken 2 alloy wheels in last 10 years around Luton and Dunstable


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

MarshallDog said:


> One quick simply bap to the throat and its all over


It's fun to dismantle the body.
But the head dies quickly.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> [url=https://postimg.cc/KRdhxCn1]
> 
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/[url=...-D-4512-AF4-E-54-B254-A30-DCF.jpg[/img][/url]
> https://www.marshallforum.com/[url=...-D-4512-AF4-E-54-B254-A30-DCF.jpg[/img][/url]
> [/URL]
> Mine was also motocross, started with a Honda trail 70 in the summer of 1970.
> I also got into surfing during the summer months,, the pic above is in a spot about 8 miles from my house, and would have been about 2010.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch



Mitch preloads that suspension, and launches it !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Mitch preloads that suspension, and launches it !


It did gain me some altitude


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

mrjones2004x said:


> Never seen that music video or heard the song but I see the similarities in movements  what a name for a band tho


I believe it was named after the sound that a guitar makes.
Down strum, Wang, upstrum chung.
That's an old rumor told by the singer.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I've been into electronics as both a hobby and a profession for basically my whole life. Especially the RF communications portion of the industry. 

I made a worldwide name for myself in the radio side of things as one of the most innovative hackers in the early days of programmable radios, after radio technology moved beyond crystals to determine their operating frequencies. (We call them rockbound...and they only exist in museums now, pretty much.) 

If I had a Porsche 911, I'd be spending all my extra income doing track days as often as I can. But that's a bit outside my income range. 

Same for flying. I've flown, but can't afford to keep doing it. So I stopped my lessons before I got my private pilot's license. But there is very little I enjoy more than flying.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Here are just a few of my other hobbies...
Old Harley's, old Chevy / GMC trucks, and my dog!


----------



## Deftone

Yea...motorcycles are #1 for me. I love road racing the most, but my wife and I love dirt, (not much of an MX'er, we love single track) supermoto, dual sport, adventure.....

We also like Jeeping, camping, shooting and SXS....


----------



## MarshallDog

Springfield Scooter said:


> Here are just a few of my other hobbies...
> Old Harley's, old Chevy / GMC trucks, and my dog!
> View attachment 111323


Nice and your Rover is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Matthews Guitars

My dog is a part time hobby since she seems to sleep 23 hours a day and when she's awake she's either trying to break mach 1 chasing things in the back yard, eating, making land mines, or making darned sure that the warm spot on the couch doesn't have chance to cool off. She's least interested in normal dog-and-human socialization out of any dog I ever met.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Deftone said:


> Yea...motorcycles are #1 for me. I love road racing the most, but my wife and I love dirt, (not much of an MX'er, we love single track) supermoto, dual sport, adventure.....
> 
> We also like Jeeping, camping, shooting and SXS....
> 
> View attachment 111324




I also flat track in a vintage motorcycle class. 

After 18 years, Ive taken home 3 checkered flags for the win!


----------



## mark123

I used to do this but got super busy and support fizzled out. I will eventually finish the Bassman and Leslie and a few new projects but I no longer put out a video once a week like I used to. 



https://youtube.com/c/HomespunEffects


----------



## neikeel

Family
Old motorcycles
Old cars
Old house
Sometimes I even work!


----------



## RCM 800

I used to like to build guitar effects and amps but I developed a pretty nasty allergy to solder smoke so I gave that up. Still like to build guitars from kits and from pieces but I have too many now so thats on hold. I like PC video games, hunting, fishing, gardening and Jeeping.


----------



## G the wildman

Springfield Scooter said:


> Here are just a few of my other hobbies...
> Old Harley's, old Chevy / GMC trucks, and my dog!
> View attachment 111323


From an English perspective that is just awesome.

I always fancied living in America. I think it would have suited me in terms of opportunities and quality of life.

G


----------



## Springfield Scooter

G the wildman said:


> From an English perspective that is just awesome.
> 
> I always fancied living in America. I think it would have suited me in terms of opportunities and quality of life.
> 
> G


Yes, but you guys are blessed with all the MARSHALL goodness!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> [url=https://postimg.cc/KRdhxCn1]
> 
> [/URL]
> Mine was also motocross, started with a Honda trail 70 in the summer of 1970.
> I also got into surfing during the summer months,, the pic above is in a spot about 8 miles from my house, and would have been about 2010.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


That's funny Mitch, I had a Trail 70 to.
I started out at 9 on a Taco Mini Bike . I got it for X - Mas. I think we are in parallel worlds lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> That's funny Mitch, I had a Trail 70 to.
> I started out at 9 on a Taco Mini Bike . I got it for X - Mas. I think we are in parallel worlds lol.


I think the only difference is that I grew up in La Puente and you were out in the IE


----------



## Matthews Guitars

The shooting sports would be more of a hobby for me if it wasn't so expensive. I really enjoy a good few hours spent at the range, but when everything I like to shoot most runs about a dollar a shot or more, I have to limit the indulgence. It's very easy to blow up 200 dollars or more in even a modest range trip.


----------



## mAx___

Other than guitar? Amps. Women. Cars.


----------



## tce63

Bikes


----------



## Derek S

Besides guitars/amps and music, I've been a life long racer (on foot lol, not motors), from short 5k's to marathons and everything in between, including obstacle stuff like Spartan, etc (although the older I get and injury prone I become the less likely I am to keep entering those - medical bills are tiresome)

GF got me turned onto biking a few years ago as well, it's a nice alternate activity to running
Vintage video gaming (not quite like the dudes running around collecting all the old machines and building arcades in their basements, I just like playing them on my pc)
Hiking, especially day long treks that cover many miles


----------



## BlueX

This thread was interesting read. Good idea, @mrjones2004x !

I'm not specialised myself, I like variation but does not excel in any. One interest is to take care of the small forrest farm we have. It can be hard work, and tricky, but I love the connection to the nature and it adds good economical value.

I also like wood working, but focus most on house renovations. My grandfather was a carpenter, running his own business building houses, boats, and furniture. He left a lot of gear, and I have renovated many hand tools to working order. Really nice to work with them, but also to own this vintage gear.

I spend a lot of time doing sports. Cross-country skiing is my favourite, and every year (exept pandemic) I do the Swedish Vasaloppet (90 km, about 55 miles) and some other competitions in Sweden (each 40-60 km). I have done some races abroad as well, like Marcialonga in Italy, and Kaiser Maximillian Lauf in Austria. Next winter I plan to do Birkebeiner in Norway. A great vacation is when we go, some friends, for a long weekend to a ski resort. Skiing all day, and then cook good food and hang out in the evening.

This time of year I do a lot of cycling, road and MTB. Another tradition (except pandemic) is to go to Mallorca end of March, beginning of April for a week of cycling. Same procedure here, cycling all day then nice dinner and hang out. I have done the classic Swedish cyclosportive Vätternrundan a couple of times. It's 300 km, about 190 miles (nowadays 312 km), and once we did that in 7 hours and 49 minutes. Quite good achievement at the age of 55.

Finally fishing and hunting. I enjoy both, and the best part is the delicious food you can make from your own catch.


----------



## Derek S

BlueX said:


> One interest is to take care of the small forrest farm we have. It can be hard work, and tricky, but I love the connection to the nature and it adds good economical value.


That's pretty cool. I also like using some free time trying to stay on top of my one measly acre forest my home sits on, in particular, I cut a footpath through it that meanders around the property when I bought it and it can be a hassle keeping it clear! Nature wants to grow right back into place every season. Neat thing is though, deer and other critters seem to use the path so the effort is rewarding and my dog loves it too, she blazes around it every afternoon when I take her out lol. I'd imagine maintaining a farm size forest is a TON of work, respect to you.


----------



## RCM 800

BlueX said:


> This thread was interesting read. Good idea, @mrjones2004x !
> 
> I'm not specialised myself, I like variation but does not excel in any. One interest is to take care of the small forrest farm we have. It can be hard work, and tricky, but I love the connection to the nature and it adds good economical value.
> 
> I also like wood working, but focus most on house renovations. My grandfather was a carpenter, running his own business building houses, boats, and furniture. He left a lot of gear, and I have renovated many hand tools to working order. Really nice to work with them, but also to own this vintage gear.
> 
> I spend a lot of time doing sports. Cross-country skiing is my favourite, and every year (exept pandemic) I do the Swedish Vasaloppet (90 km, about 55 miles) and some other competitions in Sweden (each 40-60 km). I have done some races abroad as well, like Marcialonga in Italy, and Kaiser Maximillian Lauf in Austria. Next winter I plan to do Birkebeiner in Norway. A great vacation is when we go, some friends, for a long weekend to a ski resort. Skiing all day, and then cook good food and hang out in the evening.
> 
> This time of year I do a lot of cycling, road and MTB. Another tradition (except pandemic) is to go to Mallorca end of March, beginning of April for a week of cycling. Same procedure here, cycling all day then nice dinner and hang out. I have done the classic Swedish cyclosportive Vätternrundan a couple of times. It's 300 km, about 190 miles (nowadays 312 km), and once we did that in 7 hours and 49 minutes. Quite good achievement at the age of 55.
> 
> Finally fishing and hunting. I enjoy both, and the best part is the delicious food you can make from your own catch.
> 
> View attachment 111514
> View attachment 111515
> View attachment 111516
> View attachment 111517
> View attachment 111518
> View attachment 111519
> View attachment 111520
> View attachment 111521
> View attachment 111522


that little logging trailer for the tractor is very cool.


----------



## RCM 800

Matthews Guitars said:


> The shooting sports would be more of a hobby for me if it wasn't so expensive. I really enjoy a good few hours spent at the range, but when everything I like to shoot most runs about a dollar a shot or more, I have to limit the indulgence. It's very easy to blow up 200 dollars or more in even a modest range trip.


you should reload if you have the time. Its kinda Zen for me. Not quite as much as shooting but similar levels of concentration. Saves a lot of money.


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

G the wildman said:


> From an English perspective that is just awesome.
> 
> I always fancied living in America. I think it would have suited me in terms of opportunities and quality of life.
> 
> G


What’s stopping ya??? Come on over!!!


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I do reload. It allows me to make match grade ammo for the cost of the cheap stuff. Not that ANY ammo is cheap these days. 

I also enjoy music and home theater. I'm an audiophile and videophile. I've had a substantatially better than average audio/video system for over 25 years now. I've been watching movies on an 8 foot wide screen since about 1999.


----------



## PelliX

G the wildman said:


> From an English perspective that is just awesome.
> 
> I always fancied living in America. I think it would have suited me in terms of opportunities and quality of life.
> 
> G



But we still have the most awesome vehicle ever to set wheel on a public road....


----------



## mrjones2004x

PelliX said:


> But we still have the most awesome vehicle ever to set wheel on a public road....



Gotta love the reliant robin


----------



## Kutt

Amps
Pistols
Vaginas

In reverse order.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Road and Mountain Biking.


----------



## BlueX

jcm800gridlock said:


> Road and Mountain Biking.
> 
> View attachment 111626
> 
> View attachment 111625


Nice! Ever broke a spoke in any of the wheels on the road bike? Looks like the bare minimum.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I like pizza, beer come to mind (unfortunately on a diet so cant eat either right now), camping, currently at the beach camping in DE right now, its 94° thank god for air conditioned campers! I watch alot of westerns, Gunsmoke is a big one.


----------



## PelliX

paul-e-mann said:


> I like pizza, beer come to mind (unfortunately on a diet so cant eat either right now), camping, currently at the beach camping in DE right now, its 94° thank god for air conditioned campers! I watch alot of westerns, Gunsmoke is a big one.



Hear, hear. I find the lack of pizza and beer in this thread ... disturbing


----------



## Rocktane

A little archery & car stuff


----------



## jcm800gridlock

BlueX said:


> Nice! Ever broke a spoke in any of the wheels on the road bike? Looks like the bare minimum.


Thanks. Nope, I’ve never any issues with the wheels. Only flat tires a few times. The bike is now 10 years old and is still in very good condition. It’s a Trek Madone 9.6, all USA made full carbon fiber frame.

My longest one-day ride was 85 miles. I still need to get in a bucket list 100 mile ride.


----------

